# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  sauvetage chaton sur nimes

## banzai

Seul rescapé de la portée avec ses 2 parents 
Chaton souci oreilles ou ataxie
Mon veto ne pense pas que ce soit un pifeux 
La vidéo devrait arriver d'ici peu 
Ma collègue est sur place jusqu'au 30 aout

----------


## cbb44

j'ai mis la vidéo en zip car trop volumineuse, je n'ai pas pu la mettre en totalité mais je peux l'envoyer si besoin

----------


## banzai

::  Merci cbb 
Tu es moins nul que moi
Les avis sont les bienvenus aussi

----------


## cbb44

ça ressemble à un pb neurologique

----------


## banzai

C'est pourquoi je pensais aussi ataxie mais la vidéo n'est pas complète sur ton zip
A moins que c'est encore mon portable 
Je regarderai au taf demain

----------


## nat34

L'ataxie ne donne pas un problème de déplacement ?

----------


## banzai

Si c'est pourquoi mon veto ne dis pas que c'est ça car j'ai eu des ataxie et effectivement 
Elle n'a pas de mauvais déplacement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais je trouve qu'elle est un peu désordonnée  quand elle essaie de ramasser le petit morceau donc ....
Ça peut être léger

----------


## nat34

Les oreilles du coup, elle a un traitement?

----------


## POLKA67

ça ressemble quand même bien à des problèmes neurologiques localisés à la tête, pauvre petit choupinou, abandonné dans cet état ?

https://centredmvet.com/wp-content/u...tre-DMV_FR.pdf

----------


## banzai

Né errant de parents errants 
Il lui faut une visite veto pour savoir si c'est les oreilles

----------


## POLKA67

Autre sujet, diverses formes d'ataxies suivant les causes :
https://www.monde-des-chats.fr/ataxi...s-d-equilibre/

----------


## banzai

Ha cool merci 
Va regarder car moi je reste sur l ataxie
J'ai demandé si elle pouvait voir un veto pour éclaircir un peu plus nos lanternes et soins si c'est oreilles 
Mais va au camping à la grande motte le petit restera chez la voisine où les parents ont fait les petits et le récupère au retour avant de rejoindre Paris Si aucune proposition 
Ce qui m ennuierai car beaucoup à faire déjà 
Si association je lui donnerai le contact

----------


## banzai

Personne sur Nîmes pour s'en occuper ?

----------


## banzai

Je le récupère le 30 août

----------


## Zozie

Je suis sur nimes cest bon le post est clos ?

----------


## banzai

Tu l'as pris ?

----------


## banzai

Bonsoir 
Je viens d'avoir ma collègue et j'ai appris que vous vouliez le garder
Car votre fille s'y est attaché 
S'il vous plaît 
Emmener le chez le veto pour savoir si ataxie ou problème oreilles 
C'est important pour ce petit bout et merci de nous donner des nouvelles

----------


## POLKA67

Ce chaton est chez Zozie ? Je plussoie il faut un diagnostic véto pour ce petit bout+ tous les soins chaton, déparasitage, primo vaccination, identification...

----------


## banzai

Oui et qu'il reste pas à vivre dehors par tous les temps

----------


## POLKA67

Est-elle prête à prendre en charge son suivi sachant qu'il faudra probablement des examens coûteux pour affiner le diagnostic de ce chaton qui de prime abord semble quand même bien handicapé... 
Suivant le type de pathologie un traitement devra rapidement être mis en place pour son bien-être si ce n'est pour sa guérison.

https://lemagduchat.ouest-france.fr/...%20soign%C3%A9.

Et le sécuriser bien sûr, ce chat ne saura pas se défendre à l'extérieur.

----------


## banzai

Sans compterre qu'il faut le ou la stériliser

----------


## Zozie

Euh il est pas chez moi non 😂

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je proposais juste un accueil sur le post mais je nai absolument aucun contact avec la personne chez qui il est .

----------


## banzai

Bonjour 
On ne met pas un message sur post en avançant " solution trouvée et post clos "  sans au préalable avoir pris connaissance avec la personne qui a fait le post 
Bref.....

----------

